# Open Beak Breathing



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope this is not an emergency, so that's why I'm writing in the "General Discussions" section.

I have a 5 month old pet male pigeon that seems to be fine, except in the last couple of days I noticed that from time to time he is breathing with an open beak. For example when he flies a little around the house he seems to get tired very quickly.

There's no sign of canker in the throat and he will only do that after some physical effort. 

It's also certainly not stress, he doesn't do that when I get near him, anyway he is very tame and not even afraid of my hand.

What could this be?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

My first thought would be a respiratory problem aggravated by exercise, simply because that is that is my experience of pigeons showing what you describe. Does the bird also make sounds like a human with a cold, or a clicking sound or other sound accompanying breathing?

That does not necessarily mean a bacterial infection, since it could also be a fungal infection. 

I have found that usually, Baytril has cleared it up, but in the one case it had no effect, and what resolved it was an anti-fungal.

Other possibilities, if somewhat unusual, could be overweight, overheating or the result of some internal problem restricting breathing.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Jondove,

My pigeon was open mouth breathing after exercise, but that was the result of aspiration pneumonia. According to my vet, Doxycycline is the best for respiratory infections. Of course if it's fungal as John suggests it may be, Doxy won't help.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

John_D said:


> Does the bird also make sounds like a human with a cold, or a clicking sound or other sound accompanying breathing?


No he doesn't make any sounds when breathing, it all looks like when a wild bird stresses when handled by a human, just that it isn't the case here. And this only happens sometimes, other than that he's not acting sick at all.

It's true he has also sneezed from time to time in the past, but lately I haven't heard him do that.

I do have both Baytril and Nystatin, I'll try that.

I also have some Doxycycline, if needed.

Thanks for the quick replies, I will keep you updated.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Pigeons will have open mouths while breathing after fying >>>If they are in poor physical condition....After a long winter,with no flying at all,most will be out of breath,especially if it is warm out...Canker can be involved,or respiratory if there is a health problem...Alamo


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Jondove,

was just thinking about your pigeon with the open-mouth breathing. Did that resolve, and did you ever find out the cause?

Eva


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, yes, I'm curious, did this issue resolve? And what was wrong with your bird?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my birds will pant a bit in summer after a few laps in hot weather, it is how they cool themselves. if he pants allot with minimal flying and it is not hot, then I would treat him for respitory condition.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

My birds will also breathe the same way. mainly my YB's who are not very conditioned, and/or a warmer then normal day. No different the us the unconditioned human will breath harder, and humans do the same thing, open mouth breathing when fatigued.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

How often do you let him fly and for how much time..?
If he is conditioned to fly then opening beak is a problem. If he is out of exercise then I can understand a little hustle can tire him down.
In summers if birds breathe with open beak for 7-10 mins after exercise to cool down then I guess its normal...
Well doxycycline can be safely mixed with baytril. They sell them in combined form at stores. Baytril can also treat many species of fungal bacterium.


----------

